# Voting for TOM August



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, for this month I am just going to pick the tobaccos listed from a list on Tobacco Touchstones. This month will be Traditional Americans. I think it would be fun to review one of these old traditional tobaccos. I had to added one to the list because one on the touchstones list is no longer produced.
http://agingfaq.nocturne.org/touchstones.php
Only pick one because this is only for August.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Just wanted to say this, but if you do vote and the tobacco you picked is selected try to find a way to get some and sample. The reviews have been pretty low lately and it would be great to see some more participation. Also, for some new guy who decided that he needed to vote in something it looks like he has new clue about(pipes). Vote only if you plan on participating.
Thanks
Kyle
Hope this comes across correctly.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow, 10 votes?


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Prince Albert has my vote, wanted to try it and can actually get it easy....if I only had more time.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

My tongue is burning at the thought of sampling some of those!!!p


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> My tongue is burning at the thought of sampling some of those!!!p


Fear not Mike, not all OTC tobaccos are napalm in a can.

Some but not all..


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nutiket_32 said:


> Prince Albert has my vote, wanted to try it and can actually get it easy....if I only had more time.


ditto, that has my vote.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> ditto, that has my vote.


when did they put Perique in PA??


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EvanS said:


> when did they put Perique in PA??


"how'd you like 5 across yo' lips?"
-----

what did the fingers say to the face?
SLAP!

evan, why must you hound me? :bn

do i win a prize, evan?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> "how'd you like 5 across yo' lips?"
> -----
> 
> what did the fingers say to the face?
> ...


"On to the PA", I say!!! You win no prize for your veer from the VA, but instead, a reprieve. But please forgive me, I seem to have contracted a.paul- latley


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Come on people! we have 55 people in the pipe forum members thread, but only 12 votes?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Someone needs to break the three way tie.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

So we ended with a three way tie, I really don't care which one of the three we pick. Somebody throw out a suggestion on what to do.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> So we ended with a three way tie, I really don't care which one of the three we pick. Somebody throw out a suggestion on what to do.


Death Match

Or make a new poll with just those three and hope the guys that voted for the other ones can pick one of the three.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> So we ended with a three way tie, I really don't care which one of the three we pick. Somebody throw out a suggestion on what to do.


Well since i'm the only one that voted for Half and Half i feel free to break from that tobacco and put my support behind Prince Al in hopes to break the tie.

Or what we could do this one time is have everyone review the said tobacco they voted for, which might be interesting.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Root said:


> Well since i'm the only one that voted for Half and Half i feel free to break from that tobacco and put my support behind Prince Al in hopes to break the tie.


i'm down with this. we'll leave it up to "lord of TOM" kyle.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Root said:


> Or what we could do this one time is have everyone review the said tobacco they voted for, which might be interesting.


Yeah if everybody is down with that, it would be interesting getting everybody to try the old drugstore blends and see which ones getthe better reviews.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I voted for PA so either option sounds good to me.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm IN!!
On that note I also would enjoy to see a TOM or 2 having a focus on readily-available old standbys in the coming months


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EvanS said:


> I'm IN!!
> On that note I also would enjoy to see a TOM or 2 having a focus on readily-available old standbys in the coming months


i thought that's what we've been doing??
rattrays marlin flake, SG FVF, and Christmas Cheer are mainstays in most ppls rotation.
some of the others have been newer blends that others wanted to try and find out what ppl thought.

yet we get a couple ppl doing reviews?

the object is to get people to SMOKE the tobacco and WRITE a review... not for ppl to just VOTE on what they want a couple ppl to smoke/write a review of.
:tu

:chk:chk:chk <--- i like 'em.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> i thought that's what we've been doing??
> rattrays marlin flake, SG FVF, and Christmas Cheer are mainstays in most ppls rotation.
> some of the others have been newer blends that others wanted to try and find out what ppl thought.
> 
> ...


By "readily-available" I meant drugstore brands such as PA, Carter Hall, etc.
But I consider myself officially flogged and chastised and am now officially on the the road to reviewin' :z ( I like them too...look like Foghorn Leghorn)


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> i thought that's what we've been doing??
> rattrays marlin flake, SG FVF, and Christmas Cheer are mainstays in most ppls rotation.
> some of the others have been newer blends that others wanted to try and find out what ppl thought.
> 
> ...


By "readily-available" I meant drugstore brands such as PA, Carter Hall, etc.
But I consider myself officially flogged and chastised and am now officially on the the road to reviewin' :z ( I like them too...look like Foghorn Leghorn....except for the fact that they move a lot, are skinny and are colored yellow instead of white)


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

IHT said:


> i thought that's what we've been doing??
> rattrays marlin flake, SG FVF, and Christmas Cheer are mainstays in most ppls rotation.
> some of the others have been newer blends that others wanted to try and find out what ppl thought.
> 
> ...


My review of Marlin Flake is coming soon. I just got my tin last weekend. Smoked the second bowl last nightp


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i wonder if this stuff is "readily available" in california - home of the weirdest mo'fo's on the planet, anti-smoking naziism at its finest. i wonder if i can even smoke outside at my hotel?


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I didn't vote but I picked up some Half and Half and some PA today. So I would pick PA to break the tie, but I know I'm too late and my vote dosen't count.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> i wonder if this stuff is "readily available" in california - home of the weirdest mo'fo's on the planet, anti-smoking naziism at its finest. i wonder if i can even smoke outside at my hotel?


I'm sure they'll let you, as long as you are upwind of Long Beach


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> "how'd you like 5 across yo' lips?"
> -----
> do i win a prize, evan?


HEY!!! Greg, I just now realized that was a link in your response. Now that I clicked it I can say for sure that there are NO prizes for wrong answers. 

Here is what you seeketh good reading :cp


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EvanS said:


> Here is what you seeketh good reading :cp


i do need to read more... just no time.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> i do need to read more... just no time.


exact same here...and i find that quite sad, actually


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

OK - who is gonna resolve our stalemate here??

Wouldn't you know it - here I am chomping at the bit to do a tobacco review and youse guys won't quit farting around


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EvanS said:


> exact same here...and i find that quite sad, actually


you could be like your close buddy, elton john, and call to ban the internet for 5 years (but then everyone would forget who that dipchit is).


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> you could be like your close buddy, elton john, and call to ban the internet for 5 years (but then everyone would forget who that dipchit is).


A ban on he internet :r
Novel idea, but NOT until I reach the end of it. p


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

IHT said:


> i wonder if this stuff is "readily available" in california - home of the weirdest mo'fo's on the planet, anti-smoking naziism at its finest. i wonder if i can even smoke outside at my hotel?


Depends on where you are-I just spent the weekend in Oakland and you can smoke out around the pool.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Root said:


> Well since i'm the only one that voted for Half and Half i feel free to break from that tobacco and put my support behind Prince Al in hopes to break the tie.
> 
> Or what we could do this one time is have everyone review the said tobacco they voted for, which might be interesting.


Not so fast Root. I'm down with the Half&Half. Maybe I'll just have to stand alone


----------

